# Whats the best cnc machines for making aluminium parts under $500



## No clue (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi guys
Ive been a mechanic for a few years now and have started getting more interested in cnc machines so i am looking for a cheap one to get started id like to be able to make crank cases(the part that holds the piston in place and goes to the transmission description i know)for my dirt bike and other 2 stroke engines so does anyone know any good ones


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I thinks you need to add another zero to that machine . Your going to need a machine with a fairly stiff gantry to cut aluminum. I’m not the expert here and haven’t assembled mine yet , but from past threads I’ve learned enough to know it ain’t going to happen for 500 bucks, even if you build it yourself . 

changing the subject , I am a huge fan of 2 stroke dirt bikes , having owned 2 RM125’s , 3 KX250’s , an RM465 .
Unfortunately uncorrectable vision issues prevent me from riding now . If I could , I’d be buying a KTM 300 XC and buying the kit from Calgary Alberta to convert it to 500cc 2 stroke . (There working on the kit to convert the 2017-2021 , as it only fits 2007-2016 I believe) . 
There’s just nothing like riding a 500cc 2 stroke . My friend had KX500 back in the day , and after riding it for 15 minutes , I got back on my KX 250 and felt is was so pathetic thought I swore my friend damaged my engine.


----------



## No clue (Mar 12, 2021)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Welcome to the forum. I thinks you need to add another zero to that machine . Your going to need a machine with a fairly stiff gantry to cut aluminum. I’m not the expert here and haven’t assembled mine yet , but from past threads I’ve learned enough to know it ain’t going to happen for 500 bucks, even if you build it yourself .
> 
> changing the subject , I am a huge fan of 2 stroke dirt bikes , having owned 2 RM125’s , 3 KX250’s , an RM465 .
> Unfortunately uncorrectable vision issues prevent me from riding now . If I could , I’d be buying a KTM 300 XC and buying the kit from Calgary Alberta to convert it to 500cc 2 stroke . (There working on the kit to convert the 2017-2021 , as it only fits 2007-2016 I believe) .
> There’s just nothing like riding a 500cc 2 stroke . My friend had KX500 back in the day , and after riding it for 15 minutes , I got back on my KX 250 and felt is was so pathetic thought I swore my friend damaged my engine.


Ye i had a friend a while back with a 500 but he did his different buy building it with like 6 80cc cylinders making like 30hp per cylinder idk why he was abit odd but each way if you went full throttle you wouldn't even stick you would just spin and i swear to god i was every sad getting on my 350cc bultaco with less horsepower than one 80cc


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

You need a milling machine, at least $5K minimum, probably more if you want usable parts.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

In that price range....
Buy a 3d printer and print molds for sand casting, build a cheap foundry furnace, melt and pour some aluminum. The castings will still need some light machining but it'll get you a lot closer to your goal than trying to machine a big block of aluminum on a $500 cnc.👍👍


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

You wont get what you want for $500 but you dont need $5000. You can do what you want with a Shapeoko3 variant. Before anyone tells me that is rubbish look for Vince Ramirez on Instagram or VinceFab..on Youtube or Community Carbide 3d. This guy is a magician making professional race car parts on one. Initially he started with a basic machine and upgraded gradually.
You do need the skill to design the part and to work out feeds and speeds.


No clue said:


> Hi guys
> Ive been a mechanic for a few years now and have started getting more interested in cnc machines so i am looking for a cheap one to get started id like to be able to make crank cases(the part that holds the piston in place and goes to the transmission description i know)for my dirt bike and other 2 stroke engines so does anyone know any good ones


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Design software like Vetric Aspire is about $2000 for a license. Not sure what Fusion 360 is for commercial use. Just saying.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Design software like Vetric Aspire is about $2000 for a license. Not sure what Fusion 360 is for commercial use. Just saying.


You can get a cheaper version of Aspire with a few bells and whistles stripped out called v carve desktop and the same software for a larger work area called V carve Pro. They are progressively upgradeable to Aspire if you need the full package. You can download trial versions from the Vectric site..just can't save toolpaths.
If you want free..Carbide Create (CAD) and Carbide Motion(CAM) are available from Carbide 3d.com


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

VCarve Desktop and VCarve Pro don't do 3D designs. VCarve Pro does 2.5 and I have used it a lot. I don't think that will work for the OP.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

If you make less than $1,000 annually with Fusion 360 (or in your shop) then the hobby version is still free. They have taken away rapids and some other functions but it's still a very powerful program. It used to be up to $100k but they dropped it all the way down to $1k in earnings. The subscription is dependent on when you catch the pricing and who you talk to at Autodesk but it's anywhere from about $400 to $500 annually.

Carveco Maker is about $15 per month and Carveco Maker Plus is in the $50 per month range (may be a little less than that). They compete with the Vectric products.

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

GerryAttrick said:


> You wont get what you want for $500 but you don't need $5000. You can do what you want with a Shapeoko3 variant


And you can carve a totem pole with a pocket knife, but it's not the right tool for the job. 

Also, say you spend $2K on a Shapeoko. When all is said and done, with tooling, vises, and software, you'll be closer to $5K then you think.

Not trying to discourage anyone, but a lot of people are led to believe you can build a Ferrari on a $200 machine, as long as you go slow.


----------



## Stokestack (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sure this has been beaten to death, but since we're on the topic: I also want to mill aluminum and possibly brass. What's the lowest-cost machine for something like that? And if brass is a huge $$ step up, what would be the least costly machine to do decent-quality (or perhaps "improved" quality) aluminum milling?


----------



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

There's Vetric's Cut 3D ... $300ish


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Stokestack said:


> I also want to mill aluminum and possibly brass. What's the lowest-cost machine for something like that? And if brass is a huge $$ step up, what would be the least costly machine to do decent-quality (or perhaps "improved" quality) aluminum milling?


I'm sure there are less expensive machines that can do the job but I have an Avid Pro4824 "around 6k" and so far I've done projects in aluminum, bronze, 1/4" steel and granite. 
With aluminum and bronze, I think it's mostly about using the right cutters/feeds and speeds.
Steel and granite put more stress on the machine. I think I heard mine moan once or twice.


----------



## Stokestack (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Steel and granite... interesting!


----------

